

I quit my job to build an alternative to Facebook Events - useflyer
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/i5wmn/i_quit_my_job_to_build_an_alternative_to_facebook/

======
mvkel
Interesting. I'm in the same space, but we don't compete. This seems to be
trying to do a lot. It's both an event listing service _and_ a ticketing
service? Can you explain how you differ from EventBrite? I don't think anyone
uses Facebook Events to handle event ticketing, which is why I ask that.

------
DrJ
hilarious because reddit is down right now.

